# Gore NY thread



## ScottySkis (Feb 9, 2020)

Skiing Sat Feb 9 2020
Snow all over the place
Most lifts where down to lunch because of electricity failure because of little ice a lot new snow
Every thing was white
Best day for so far out 3 at Gore this year
Much warmer than predicted. Sun was awesome staying out to
1 of my favorite hills for sure 
Overall very lovely views yesterday


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 9, 2020)

They finally opened up most of the glades (having only one or none open all season so far).

Good news for me as I'm planning either 2 or 3 ski days there before the season's up. Seems like March is the safest bet for trip planning up that way. My first time there was last year (thanks MyChamplainValley card) and I really, really liked it. Took a little while to figure out how to navigate there.

I'll wait for Burnt Mountain glades to open... I could ski those all day. Barkeater, Abenaki, Circque and Boreas are simply the best moderate-angle lengthy tree skiing runs I've encountered.


----------



## asnowmobiler (Feb 9, 2020)

The drive down 73 to 87 from LP yesterday was breath taking.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 9, 2020)

Gore was awesome yesterday despite the electrical issues and closed terrain. 

Lapped the summit area trails and trees/liftlines in the morning and lower mountain glades in the afternoon. Even Lower Steilhang was open. Really a great day didn't want to stop.

Hoping for some more snow tonight through tomorrow, want to head back Tues.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 9, 2020)

bdfreetuna said:


> They finally opened up most of the glades (having only one or none open all season so far).
> 
> Good news for me as I'm planning either 2 or 3 ski days there before the season's up. Seems like March is the safest bet for trip planning up that way. My first time there was last year (thanks MyChamplainValley card) and I really, really liked it. Took a little while to figure out how to navigate there.
> 
> I'll wait for Burnt Mountain glades to open... I could ski those all day. Barkeater, Abenaki, Circque and Boreas are simply the best moderate-angle lengthy tree skiing runs I've encountered.



Glades over at North Creek and 46er not to be missed.


----------



## Oncefast (Feb 9, 2020)

Any reason they have not opened the glades on Burnt Mountain with all the new snow?


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 9, 2020)

Oncefast said:


> Any reason they have not opened the glades on Burnt Mountain with all the new snow?



I think burnt was open.
Probably only close d because of electricity issues with big ice that hit them be my guess.
Just a guess though.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 9, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> I think burnt was open.
> Probably only close d because of electricity issues with big ice that hit them be my guess.
> Just a guess though.



Burnt Ridge and North Creek both inaccessible from Gore; NC triple was down as was BR quad. Only NC beginner area open over there. 

On Saturday anyway, no idea about today.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 9, 2020)

How are the Ski Bowl Glades? I notice they're one of the couple double diamond glades on the map. Wasn't open when I went there last year. Ski Bowl in general worth spending some time at?


----------



## JimG. (Feb 9, 2020)

Ski Bowl Glade one of the best at Gore. Steep and fairly long. JJ's is fun also.

 46er is an expert trail that takes good advantage of the cliffy nature of ADK Mountains.

North Creek worth it for those areas but it is small in general. The triple is glacially slow as well. But worth it for the very old-school feel.


----------



## urungus (Feb 11, 2020)

JimG. said:


> 46er is an expert trail that takes good advantage of the cliffy nature of ADK Mountains.



Is there mandatory air on 46er ?  I’ve only been to Gore once and didn’t make it over to Burnt Ridge or Little Gore.  From the trail map it seems like an awful lot of traversing is necessary to get over there and back.  Any suggestions on the best way to move around the resort ?


----------



## JimG. (Feb 11, 2020)

urungus said:


> Is there mandatory air on 46er ?  I’ve only been to Gore once and didn’t make it over to Burnt Ridge or Little Gore.  From the trail map it seems like an awful lot of traversing is necessary to get over there and back.  Any suggestions on the best way to move around the resort ?



To get to North Creek or Burnt from Gore proper (the saddle for instance), go down to the bottom of the North Quad then follow Pipeline. You'll eventually reach a fork, left for NC and right for BR. Pretty easy but ya a bit of skating and poling involved. Not that bad. And worth it regardless of your choice. To head back, ride the BR quad to the top and head down Tahawus glade back to the North Quad which will bring you back to the saddle.

Depends on how much snow there is whether there is mandatory air on 46er or not. Usually nothing major there are work arounds too.


----------



## urungus (Feb 12, 2020)

JimG. said:


> To get to North Creek or Burnt from Gore proper (the saddle for instance), go down to the bottom of the North Quad then follow Pipeline. You'll eventually reach a fork, left for NC and right for BR. Pretty easy but ya a bit of skating and poling involved. Not that bad. And worth it regardless of your choice. To head back, ride the BR quad to the top and head down Tahawus glade back to the North Quad which will bring you back to the saddle.



Thanks for the tips.  For getting to Burnt Ridge, how does Pipeline compare to Twister -> Twister’s Little Sister -> The Gully -> Cedars Traverse ?

How tight are the Tahawus Glades?  I don’t mind if it’s steep but I am not good in dense forest or cliffs.   It looks like the most direct way from Burnt Ridge to Little Gore is also through the glades, either Abenaki or Barkeater.  How are they ?


----------



## trackbiker (Feb 12, 2020)

urungus said:


> For getting to Burnt Ridge, how does Pipeline compare to Twister -> Twister’s Little Sister -> The Gully -> Cedars Traverse ?



This way is easier than Pipeline. Just keep your speed up on The Gully and you won't have to pole much if at all.


----------



## Kleetus (Feb 12, 2020)

trackbiker said:


> This way is easier than Pipeline. Just keep your speed up on The Gully and you won't have to pole much if at all.



Agreed. 

Got out for basically first time this season post back injury last weekend. Minus the lift debacle upon opening Saturday AM Gore skied great. Burnt Ridge was skiing awesome on Sunday, especially Boreas. 

I'll be back out there again this weekend.


----------



## Icecoastmatt (Feb 18, 2020)

Gore vs whiteface. What do you guys think?

19-20: 21 days


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 18, 2020)

Icecoastmatt said:


> Gore vs whiteface. What do you guys think?
> 
> 19-20: 21 days


I prefer Gore, but Whiteface doesn't suck, it's a BIG mountain. It can be brutally cold, and they don't call it Iceface for nothing. Notorious for wind holds after big dumps. If you do go to Whiteface, check for Canadian holidays. It's close enough to Canada to draw from Montreal. I've been burned by both, wind holds, and unbeknownst Canadian holidays.

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Icecoastmatt (Feb 18, 2020)

Cornhead said:


> I prefer Gore, but Whiteface doesn't suck, it's a BIG mountain. It can be brutally cold, and they don't call it Iceface for nothing. Notorious for wind holds after big dumps. If you do go to Whiteface, check for Canadian holidays. It's close enough to Canada to draw from Montreal. I've been burned by both, wind holds, and unbeknownst Canadian holidays.
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


Great advice. Thanks 

19-20: 21 days


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 18, 2020)

Icecoastmatt said:


> Great advice. Thanks
> 
> 19-20: 21 days


They're both top notch mountains but people in New England never get there for the same reason it took me forever to ski in NH and ME. You have to pass by alot of other top notch mountains to get there, which is kinda hard to do.

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## legalskier (Feb 18, 2020)

urungus said:


> How tight are the Tahawus Glades?  I don’t mind if it’s steep but I am not good in dense forest or cliffs.   It looks like the most direct way from Burnt Ridge to Little Gore is also through the glades, either Abenaki or Barkeater.  How are they ?



Here's my TR from last year which should give you some idea. 
https://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/141691-Gore-3-23-amp-24-19-a-tale-of-2-seasons
Gore's glades are terrific, whether on Burnt Ridge or up in Straight Brook/High Peaks. They say Cirque is the longest glade in the east & I believe them. Haven't gotten over to Little Gore but plan to next month.
The densest glades would be the very top of Chatiemac Glades, but then they open up beautifully just below that- which fortunately you can access off of Chatiemac.


----------



## urungus (Feb 18, 2020)

legalskier said:


> Here's my TR from last year which should give you some idea.
> https://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/141691-Gore-3-23-amp-24-19-a-tale-of-2-seasons
> Gore's glades are terrific, whether on Burnt Ridge or up in Straight Brook/High Peaks. They say Cirque is the longest glade in the east & I believe them. Haven't gotten over to Little Gore but plan to next month.
> The densest glades would be the very top of Chatiemac Glades, but then they open up beautifully just below that- which fortunately you can access off of Chatiemac.



Nice trip report


----------



## Icecoastmatt (Feb 18, 2020)

Cornhead said:


> They're both top notch mountains but people in New England never get there for the same reason it took me forever to ski in NH and ME. You have to pass by alot of other top notch mountains to get there, which is kinda hard to do.
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


To be honest they are two of the only major north east I haven't hit this year so I'm willing to make the trip for something fresh thats worth it. 

19-20: 21 days


----------



## Zand (Feb 18, 2020)

Cornhead said:


> They're both top notch mountains but people in New England never get there for the same reason it took me forever to ski in NH and ME. You have to pass by alot of other top notch mountains to get there, which is kinda hard to do.
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app



Coming from New England, it's worth pairing a WF/Gore trip with a couple days in Lake Placid. One of my favorite towns on Earth.

Coming from NY, what's to draw you to NH/Maine? North Conway? Lol


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 18, 2020)

Icecoastmatt said:


> Gore vs whiteface. What do you guys think?
> 
> 19-20: 21 days



Gore for woods and more accessible short steep trails. Whiteface for ripping steep groomers. I haven't skied the Slides but either way Whiteface is a more challenging mountain and Gore is more "fun every where you go".

I first skied Gore last year and still intend to get my wife out there this year in the next few weeks. The woods on Burnt Mountain combined with variety of terrain set it apart from the majority of Northeast mountains.

Whiteface is fun and skis big but don't show up there with dull edges.


----------



## Harvey (Feb 19, 2020)

My two cents:

https://nyskiblog.com/gore-vs-whiteface/


----------



## jerseydaze (Feb 23, 2020)

Any tips on places to stay by Gore?


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 24, 2020)

jerseydaze said:


> Any tips on places to stay by Gore?



Lake George. There is not much up by Gore. Plus places to eat are far and few between near Gore.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 24, 2020)

yea, i'm planning on WF/Gore this weekend and hoping WF reopens the slides. i have a room reserved at lake george, and another in glens falls. really depends if my buddy joins me, as the glen falls one is substantially cheaper. but yes, lake george is the hotel zone for gore. 30-40 min drive or so.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 24, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> yea, i'm planning on WF/Gore this weekend and hoping WF reopens the slides. i have a room reserved at lake george, and another in glens falls. really depends if my buddy joins me, as the glen falls one is substantially cheaper. but yes, lake george is the hotel zone for gore. 30-40 min drive or so.



According to another ski forum looks like Whiteface is not opening the slides because lack of paterols
Been reading that on Harvey fourm ski conditions for Whiteface thread


----------



## Killingtime (Feb 24, 2020)

jerseydaze said:


> Any tips on places to stay by Gore?



There's a place in North Creek called the Alpine Lodge. Clean, renovated rooms and reasonably priced. I was surprised at how nice it was.  Walking distance to a supermarket and a great restaurant called barVino. Five minutes to the mountain. Other than that not too much else in North Creek. Good luck, Gore is awesome.


----------



## mikec142 (Feb 24, 2020)

Killingtime said:


> There's a place in North Creek called the Alpine Lodge. Clean, renovated rooms and reasonably priced. I was surprised at how nice it was.  Walking distance to a supermarket and a great restaurant called barVino. Five minutes to the mountain. Other than that not too much else in North Creek. Good luck, Gore is awesome.



I grew up skiing at Gore and love it.  I think (shhhhhh) that it blows away anything in Southern VT.  The big problem is there are very few places to stay and very little to do Apres ski.  I also find it to be a few degrees (sometimes more) colder than pretty much anywhere in VT.  We are lucky that we have two close friends that have places in the area so we usually stay with them when we go.


----------



## air0rmc (Feb 24, 2020)

andrec10 said:


> Lake George. There is not much up by Gore. Plus places to eat are far and few between near Gore.


Lots of abnb's near gore; no more than ten minutes away.  There is also the lodge at Beck's; that's kind of an old school motel, but Beck's Tavern is pretty cool for food and drinks.  It's right around the corner from the entrance road on peaceful valley.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## faceplant (Feb 25, 2020)

jerseydaze said:


> Any tips on places to stay by Gore?



http://www.innongore.com/lodging/

2 of us paid 100 bucks a night (50 a piece- weekend ) - right on Pleasant Valley rd


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 25, 2020)

faceplant said:


> http://www.innongore.com/lodging/
> 
> 2 of us paid 100 bucks a night (50 a piece- weekend ) - right on Pleasant Valley rd



was the bed comfortable and the room quiet?


----------



## Harvey (Feb 25, 2020)

Apres is for SoVT.  Gore skiers get back to the cabin, stoke the fire, eat dinner and plan out the next day before crashing. A bunch of old farts really.  We like it that way too.

This weekend:


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 25, 2020)

That looks fantastic hoping to get out there with my wife next couple weeks.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2020)

Harvey said:


> Apres is for SoVT.  Gore skiers get back to the cabin, stoke the fire, eat dinner and plan out the next day before crashing. A bunch of old farts really.  We like it that way too.
> 
> This weekend:



Sweet pictures


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 25, 2020)

beautiful gore pics. such great tree skiing there. i love my once yearly gore day. it will almost definitely be this sunday.


----------



## cdskier (Feb 25, 2020)

bdfreetuna said:


> was the bed comfortable and the room quiet?



I used to stay there when I went to Gore. "Rustic" is a good way to put it unless they've upgraded things a lot. Reminded me more of staying at a cabin in the woods than an Inn. Completely fine for me, but I could see some people not liking it.


----------



## Harvey (Feb 25, 2020)

Those pics were Saturday, here are a few from Sunday...





North Creek





Bobby K





Dark Side





High Pines





Cave


----------



## jerseydaze (Feb 25, 2020)

So I booked a room for Friday night. 
Last time I skied gore the red gondola was spinning . 
Any suggestions on parking locations starting points or tips?
Im going to be solo if anyone is looking to take some runs.


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Feb 26, 2020)

Get as close to the the lodge as possible, everything kinda starts there,I’ll be there Saturday and Sunday can’t wait, I was there thanksgiving weekend when not much was opened so I can’t wait to finally hit it mid season.
I can attest to the lack of night life, I found almost everything closed at 8 on a Friday night, the Adirondack Pub & Brewery was pretty good, decently crowded probably because it was the only game in town at 8:30


----------



## Julius (Feb 26, 2020)

Harvey said:


> Apres is for SoVT.  Gore skiers get back to the cabin, stoke the fire, eat dinner and plan out the next day before crashing. A bunch of old farts really.  We like it that way too.



Ha, you can say that again!  Grew up near there skiing Gore and WF regularly as a youngster/teen. I was impressed how fun Gore was with the newer trails/woods last time there. Great memories of heading back to the communal bunk house to enjoy family/friends/food/antics. Wouldn't have it any other way. 

And the little red gondola..  Oh how that thing swung with the winter wind in what seemed a thousand feet up. (everything is higher up when a kid..but it could junk your pants at times).  I believe the red Sugarbush pods were the same model. 




Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Feb 26, 2020)

Julius said:


> Ha, you can say that again!  Grew up near there skiing Gore and WF regularly as a youngster/teen. I was impressed how fun Gore was with the newer trails/woods last time there. Great memories of heading back to the communal bunk house to enjoy family/friends/food/antics. Wouldn't have it any other way.
> 
> And the little red gondola..  Oh how that thing swung with the winter wind in what seemed a thousand feet up. (everything is higher up when a kid..but it could junk your pants at times).  I believe the red Sugarbush pods were the same model.
> 
> ...



Yea now the red cabins are strewn all about the local roads on the way up, crazy how tiny they are, weird a single chair doesn’t phase me and neither does a standard gondola but being enclosed in something that small would scare the shit out of me


----------



## air0rmc (Feb 28, 2020)

jerseydaze said:


> So I booked a room for Friday night.
> Last time I skied gore the red gondola was spinning .
> Any suggestions on parking locations starting points or tips?
> Im going to be solo if anyone is looking to take some runs.


They SHOULD end up with at least 12-14" Saturday morning from this current lake snow event; they were half way there as of last night.  If that's the case, and the Hudson chair is running at the NC ski bowl, I'd park at that lodge.  You'll avoid the potential crowd at the main mountain base lodge, AND get dibs on everything off the Hudson, which is usually closed all week, and ungroomed, except for Oak Ridge, 46er (top up to the headwall and Hedson) and the bowl.  Moxham is usually my first pick.  Usually I don't see more than two dozen skiers.  Check Saturday's update.

When that's all been sufficiently shredded, head over to the Burnt ridge via P valley/ Eagle's and turn that lift a few times.  From that chair, Tahawus Glades or the new Hedges trail to the base of the North Quad; it's slow but has a good mix of options; worth turning a few times.  From the top of that head to the old double via Wood In to explore the top; all trails are awesome, and from there you can work your way Southeast.

I may head there Sunday, not sure yet though; low back is in pretty bad shape.  If I do the almost 2 hour drive I'll have to stick to the groomers.

Of course you can just start at the main base and work the mountain the opposite direction; crowds are easily absorbed.

For food and/or Apres; Beck's Tavern (The Gore Mountain Lodge)  is a must.  It's between the ski bowl and the main access Road on Peaceful Valley Rd.



Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kleetus (Feb 28, 2020)

air0rmc said:


> They SHOULD end up with at least 12-14" Saturday morning from this current lake snow event; they were half way there as of last night.  If that's the case, and the Hudson chair is running at the NC ski bowl, I'd park at that lodge.  You'll avoid the potential crowd at the main mountain base lodge, AND get dibs on everything off the Hudson, which is usually closed all week, and ungroomed, except for Oak Ridge, 46er (top up to the headwall and Hedson) and the bowl.  Moxham is usually my first pick.  Usually I don't see more than two dozen skiers.  Check Saturday's update.
> 
> When that's all been sufficiently shredded, head over to the Burnt ridge via P valley/ Eagle's and turn that lift a few times.  From that chair, Tahawus Glades or the new Hedges trail to the base of the North Quad; it's slow but has a good mix of options; worth turning a few times.  From the top of that head to the old double via Wood In to explore the top; all trails are awesome, and from there you can work your way Southeast.
> 
> ...



Uhh, hate to break it to you, but I don't see Gore getting maybe more than another inch or so. They don't do well with Lake Effect events. I would expect the 6 they got yesterday to be pretty much it. 

I'll be there tomorrow. Forecast busted for McCauley and late flight home tonight on work trip limits my options. Otherwise would schlep up to Whiteface. Should be good in any case.


----------



## air0rmc (Feb 28, 2020)

Kleetus said:


> Uhh, hate to break it to you, but I don't see Gore getting maybe more than another inch or so. They don't do well with Lake Effect events. I would expect the 6 they got yesterday to be pretty much it.
> 
> I'll be there tomorrow. Forecast busted for McCauley and late flight home tonight on work trip limits my options. Otherwise would schlep up to Whiteface. Should be good in any case.


This is a unique event, and has re-indexed itself north a bit, so there's still hope.  It's not over until that late day burst of sunshine today.

 None the less, 6 or 7" is fun too.

If it doesn't pan out, we'll always think it should have.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 28, 2020)

the lake effect is making an impressive eastward push on the radar, wf and gore should both pick up at least a little more today, and mostly after lifts.


----------



## Harvey (Feb 29, 2020)

We've had snow the last two nights and a good part of today.

Gore is skiing really well right now.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 6, 2020)

Anyone with recent intel on conditions of the woods. I am hoping most of the woods are currently closed due to being icy, rather than lack of base.

Trying to figure out plan of attack for next month and if I'll be burning or using my Gore days on MyChamplainValley card. If the woods at Gore are pretty much done I'll go to Whiteface instead


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 6, 2020)

was there last sunday. they posted 100% open but then had the burnt ridge glades and some others closed. i poached right into them and they were all fine, maybe a little thin towards the bottom of burnt ridge, but i've concluded these were closed bc of patrol staffing, not conditions. no idea how this weeks weather impacted them, but as of last sunday there was plenty of snow in them, especially upper mountain.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 6, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> was there last sunday. they posted 100% open but then had the burnt ridge glades and some others closed. i poached right into them and they were all fine, maybe a little thin towards the bottom of burnt ridge, but i've concluded these were closed bc of patrol staffing, not conditions. no idea how this weeks weather impacted them, but as of last sunday there was plenty of snow in them, especially upper mountain.



Thanks. Yea my guess is Burnt might be dunzo unless they get proactive on opening but upper mountain should be good for a while.

I'm hoping there's also a temporary ice factor (why Rumor is closed as well I assume) and this stuff will open up again for spring skiing


----------



## Kleetus (Mar 6, 2020)

Pretty common at Gore for glades to be closed due to lack of Patrol. Many a time have I seen stuff closed that is 100% skiable. 

Rumor is definitely closed now due to ice factor. Soon as it softens up it'll reopen. Plenty of snow on it. Just be weary if it doesn't soften up until 1 or 2 they may not open it at all that day. As it gets later in the season ski patrol will close stuff earlier due to limited staff. I've been at Gore many times in the past during the spring and Rumor didn't soften until 1 or 2 but never opened due to it getting closer to closing time.


----------



## Harvey (Sep 30, 2020)

Dark Side will never be the same:

https://nyskiblog.com/gore-mountains-new-dark-side/


----------



## JimG. (Sep 30, 2020)

I'm sure the new lift will be a nice upgrade but also sad to see the Dark Side get a bit torn up.


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 1, 2020)

I am not gonna miss that lift at all! Not sure how it even passed inpection!


----------



## Cobbold (Oct 1, 2020)

andrec10 said:


> I am not gonna miss that lift at all! Not sure how it even passed inpection!



Why is this trail/area called the dark side?   I don’t see dark side on the trail map


----------



## x10003q (Oct 1, 2020)

Cobbold said:


> Why is this trail/area called the dark side?   I don’t see dark side on the trail map




Dark Side Glades are between Hullabaloo and Lower Steilhang. 

Good riddance to that Frankenstein lift.


----------



## cdskier (Oct 1, 2020)

Cobbold said:


> Why is this trail/area called the dark side?   I don’t see dark side on the trail map



I always assumed it was called the Dark Side due to the aspect of those trails where they don't tend to see as much sun. I could be wrong though...

Here's an older trail map where in the description for the "High Peaks Area" it refers to it as "The Dark Side":
https://skimap.org/data/320/2109/1448562247.jpg


----------



## p_levert (Oct 1, 2020)

Thanks for the report Harvey!  Great work.


----------



## Killingtime (Oct 1, 2020)

Just booked a hotel room in North Creek for my annual Gore trip. Glad to see the improvements. Gore always had a unfinished feeling to me, with tons of untapped potential.


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 1, 2020)

Killingtime said:


> Just booked a hotel room in North Creek for my annual Gore trip. Glad to see the improvements. Gore always had a unfinished feeling to me, with tons of untapped potential.



Had not been to Gore in over 5 years until this past March. What an improvement! Now with the 2 new chairs, not too shabby. My son bought a season pass last March and only used it 2 days before Covid took over. Has all this season.

I will be up there more this winter. And then next winter we will be living near Lake George. I will still visit Huntah at least once a month, since I have been skiing there since 1972.


----------



## Harvey (Oct 1, 2020)

p_levert said:


> Thanks for the report Harvey!  Great work.



Thanks man.

The Dark Side, to me, is everything below Cloud on that side. Not just the trees next to that lift line.  The whole thing is skiable, almost.


----------



## Harvey (Oct 1, 2020)

Killingtime said:


> untapped potential.



That's the key to Gore. Tapping the untapped.


----------



## Cobbold (Oct 1, 2020)

cdskier said:


> I always assumed it was called the Dark Side due to the aspect of those trails where they don't tend to see as much sun. I could be wrong though...
> 
> Here's an older trail map where in the description for the "High Peaks Area" it refers to it as "The Dark Side":
> https://skimap.org/data/320/2109/1448562247.jpg



Thanks cd skier for that info, haven’t skied gore in awhile, think it’s a great place to ski, tend to go vt than ny for weekend ski trips


----------



## urungus (Jan 31, 2022)

New lodge, ski trails planned








						New $30 million lodge, 'rail zipline' planned for North Creek Ski Bowl
					

NORTH CREEK | Governor Hochul recently hinted that upgrades to the North Creek Ski Bowl were planned, but the details -- revealed this week --have amazed area officials.




					suncommunitynews.com


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 31, 2022)

Seems to be a good use of untapped potential. Gore needs more base parking and space as it's grown...


----------



## Tonyr (Feb 1, 2022)

It would also be nice if Gore had a hotel right at the base of the Mountain. Whiteface gets away without one because of Lake Placid, Gore doesn't have a town like Lake Placid. I would have liked to have seen that 30 mill of state funded investment go into on-mountain accommodations instead but I'm sure the new Lodge is going to be really nice.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 1, 2022)

Tonyr said:


> It would also be nice if Gore had a hotel right at the base of the Mountain. Whiteface gets away without one because of Lake Placid, Gore doesn't have a town like Lake Placid. I would have liked to have seen that 30 mill of state funded investment go into on-mountain accommodations instead but I'm sure the new Lodge is going to be really nice.



gore is a state owned ski area in the forever wild adirondack park, not a ski resort. keep your bougie shit at your vail properties.

and lake george is to gore as lake placid is to whiteface.


----------



## Tonyr (Feb 1, 2022)

Why would a hotel on the mountain be "bougie" and a 30 mill dollar state of the art Lodge not be? When you give your answer I'll also keep in mind that it's coming from a person who wishes death on people for not agreeing with him......


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 1, 2022)

lol. you're cute and funny.

a new lodge is a public facility that serves all skiers at the mountain. a new hotel is a private facility that only serves rich fucks like yourself and their stinky smelly dirty children. dumb dumb.

gore and whiteface are ski areas in a state park. they are public recreation areas, not ski resorts. go to lake placid and lake george for beds and restaurants. go to okemo for on mountain bullshit. okemo is your speed anyway.


----------



## Bosco DaSkia (Feb 1, 2022)

nice. have another shot and post some more wisdom.


----------



## Tonyr (Feb 1, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> lol. you're cute and funny.
> 
> a new lodge is a public facility that serves all skiers at the mountain. a new hotel is a private facility that only serves rich fucks like yourself and their stinky smelly dirty children. dumb dumb.
> 
> gore and whiteface are ski areas in a state park. they are public recreation areas, not ski resorts. go to lake placid and lake george for beds and restaurants. go to okemo for on mountain bullshit. okemo is your speed anyway.



I'll give you a free piece of valuable advice. (Which should already be common sense) Wishing death on someone and/or putting down children is never going earn you any respect nor will it get you ahead in life. If an employer or social media site tied to your business ever got ahold of some of the posts you've made here I can almost guarantee that you'd be fired and/or your business would be closed down immediately.

And btw, I hate Okemo. Stowe, Sugarbush, MRG, Jackson, Big Sky, Snowbird are my favorite mountains to ski terrain wise.


----------



## Harvey (Feb 1, 2022)

Personally I love the fact that there is no hotel at the base of Gore.  Someday I'm sure there will be one. Hopefully after I'm gone.


----------



## trackbiker (Feb 2, 2022)

Tonyr said:


> It would also be nice if Gore had a hotel right at the base of the Mountain. Whiteface gets away without one because of Lake Placid, Gore doesn't have a town like Lake Placid. I would have liked to have seen that 30 mill of state funded investment go into on-mountain accommodations instead but I'm sure the new Lodge is going to be really nice.


No, it would NOT be nice at all. Go to a vail resort if you want on mountain lodging and the Epic crowds that go with it.


----------



## Jersey Skier (Feb 2, 2022)

Room booked and tickets loaded for the next two days. Let's hope this storm delivers.


----------



## Harvey (Feb 2, 2022)

So Gore has 105 trails and just a few are still old school weird.  Still, slowly those trails are getting straightened and made to match the other 100.  Why is that necessary?

Similarly Gore as a mountain is so different from all the hills with slopeslide.  Why does Gore have to be the same as all those mountains?

Gore has great terrain and is incredibly uncrowded. You're not going to get any (or much) new terrain, so hotels, more parking, whatever are going to increase skier density.

ETA: In two years I'll be retired and skiing weekdays, so whatev. But still.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 2, 2022)

some people want bougie hotels to store their shitty kids in and think public investment should go to their private hotel rooms.


----------



## Tonyr (Feb 2, 2022)

Lord have mercy, I have an opinion that is different from the majority! Well atleast you guys are in good company, the grim reaper and child basher, KustyTheKlown, agrees with your stances about not having a hotel at the base of Gore as well.

More importantly, do you guys have any comments on how he refers to children in his above responses or do you not want to talk about that????


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 2, 2022)

lol. you are a crybaby and your kids stink.


----------



## pinion247 (Feb 2, 2022)

Tonyr said:


> More importantly, do you guys have any comments on how he refers to children in his above responses or do you not want to talk about that????



30+ years of reading various types of message boards has left me desensitized to trolling. Reason #1 why I would make a terrible moderator.


----------



## Tonyr (Feb 2, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> lol. you are a crybaby and your kids stink.



You crack me up as there is no way you'd ever say any of this to my face!


----------



## cdskier (Feb 2, 2022)

Tonyr said:


> Lord have mercy, I have an opinion that is different from the majority! Well atleast you guys are in good company, the grim reaper and child basher, KustyTheKlown, agrees with your stances about not having a hotel at the base of Gore as well.
> 
> More importantly, do you guys have any comments on how he refers to children in his above responses or do you not want to talk about that????



I agree with the stance of not having a hotel at the base of Gore. I think KTK's other comments are childish, pathetic and completely uncalled for.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 2, 2022)

wahhhhh a stranger on an internet message board was mean to me. WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## JimG. (Feb 2, 2022)

Kusty you've got to chill out. 

I know you don't like kids and familys. But you don't have to be insulting to others about it. 

You should be happy your parents didn't feel like you do.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 2, 2022)

my first post was substantive - why there should be no hotel at gore. the only remotely confrontational thing i said was to 'keep your bougie shit at your vail properties', which isn't bad, nor was it personally directed at snowflake tony, and its true and was echoed by others.

it was only after cool guy tony felt butt-hurt over being wrong on the substantive topic that he brought up 'death wishes', at which point i returned fire.

and i stand by it - anti vax douchebags who come to niche skiing message boards to spread disinformation and propaganda are way better off dead.


----------



## Harvey (Feb 2, 2022)

I haven't been paying close enough attention to know who likes kids and who is anti-vax.

I just said I don't want a hotel at Gore.  I realize that (in general, not here) that is quite likely a minority opinion among the general skiing public.


----------



## Bosco DaSkia (Feb 2, 2022)

Insulting other peoples kids is not “returning fire“. It’s just straight up being a dick. Try being an adult and just ignoring the shit you don’t like.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 2, 2022)

all kids. equal opportunity child hater here.


----------



## Bosco DaSkia (Feb 2, 2022)

Your problem. Not ours. Take it someplace else and stop being a dick. If you can’t, perhaps you should take a break from the Internet for a while.


----------



## NYDB (Feb 2, 2022)

JimG. said:


> You should be happy your parents didn't feel like you do.


they may.


----------



## NYDB (Feb 2, 2022)

I'm no gore expert.  I haven't been in 25+ years since college but wouldn't an awesome base lodge be better at the other base area?


----------



## x10003q (Feb 2, 2022)

FYI - there is an approved plan for mulitple hotels, townhouses, and SFHs at Gore's Ski Bowl base. It was approved in 2008.


----------



## cdskier (Feb 2, 2022)

x10003q said:


> FYI - there is an approved plan for mulitple hotels, townhouses, and SFHs at Gore's Ski Bowl base. It was approved in 2008.



True, although it also would be privately funded (and on privately owned land at the base of the ski bowl) and the overall timeline for completion was expected to be 8-10 years from whenever it starts.


----------



## x10003q (Feb 2, 2022)

cdskier said:


> True, although it also would be privately funded (and on privately owned land at the base of the ski bowl) and the overall timeline for completion was expected to be 8-10 years from whenever it starts.


Yes - Front Street - they have built a handful of units. It has only been 14 years. This is right on schedule in Gore years.


----------



## urungus (Feb 2, 2022)

Harvey said:


> So Gore has 105 trails and just a few are still old school weird.  Still, slowly those trails are getting straightened and made to match the other 100.  Why is that necessary?


Hey Harvey, “old school weird” is my favorite kind trail.  Any suggestions on what trails to try next time I am at Gore, only been there once before and not much was open.


----------



## St. Jerry (Feb 2, 2022)

I say, MORE GORE!


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 2, 2022)

NY DirtBag said:


> I'm no gore expert.  I haven't been in 25+ years since college but wouldn't an awesome base lodge be better at the other base area?



Not enough parking or space as it sits in a valley with makes base facility expansion problematic.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 2, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> lol. you're cute and funny.
> 
> a new lodge is a public facility that serves all skiers at the mountain. a new hotel is a private facility that only serves rich fucks like yourself and their stinky smelly dirty children. dumb dumb.
> 
> gore and whiteface are ski areas in a state park. they are public recreation areas, not ski resorts. go to lake placid and lake george for beds and restaurants. go to okemo for on mountain bullshit. okemo is your speed anyway.


Wow.  That's harsh.  

Whats the difference between a new lodge where people have to pay $90 a day to use for a few hours and a new hotel that people have to pay $200 to use overnight?

And what's with calling kids stinky and and dirty?  WTF?


----------



## JimG. (Feb 2, 2022)

I like Gore the way it is. I like that you have to work to move from pod to pod.
And I like ski areas devoid of hotels or base villages. Think Plattekill as opposed to Stratton.
That's just me.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 2, 2022)

JimG. said:


> I like Gore the way it is. I like that you have to work to move from pod to pod.
> And I like ski areas devoid of hotels or base villages. Think Plattekill as opposed to Stratton.
> That's just me.


Yeah, and I also wouldn't trust a state to run a hotel.

But still, not sure a differing opinion deserved that reaction.


----------



## Tonyr (Feb 2, 2022)

tnt1234 said:


> Yeah, and I also wouldn't trust a state to run a hotel.
> 
> But still, not sure a differing opinion deserved that reaction.


I've been a long time moderator before on a website that relates to a whole different topic and give anyone a ton of credit who does that thankless job, it is FAR from easy. 

With that being said allowing hate speech, especially when it's directed at children, is not only an incrediblly bad look for the forum but it can come back and bite a website/business in the butt one day if it's left unchecked.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 3, 2022)

lol. hate speech. you are such a fucking dork. A very cute and funny one.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 3, 2022)

tnt1234 said:


> Whats the difference between a new lodge where people have to pay $90 a day to use for a few hours and a new hotel that people have to pay $200 to use overnight?



That’s makes no sense. The lodge charges admission? I presume it’s free to go in and take a piss and that a beer will be about $9

Will there be prostitutes to accompany the hourly lodge rates? Cubbies by the hour?


----------



## NYDB (Feb 3, 2022)

I've never been on a forum that has so many sensitive snowflakes.  I have my theories as to why, but I will keep them to myself.


----------



## skiur (Feb 3, 2022)

Tonyr said:


> I've been a long time moderator before on a website that relates to a whole different topic and give anyone a ton of credit who does that thankless job, it is FAR from easy.
> 
> With that being said allowing hate speech, especially when it's directed at children, is not only an incrediblly bad look for the forum but it can come back and bite a website/business in the butt one day if it's left unchecked.


Well I agree that kusty is acting like a 14 year old, but hate speech cause he called kids dirty and stinky? Seriously?


----------



## Tonyr (Feb 3, 2022)

skiur said:


> Well I agree that kusty is acting like a 14 year old, but hate speech cause he called kids dirty and stinky? Seriously?


You think putting down children or wishing death on someone is a good look?


----------



## Tonyr (Feb 3, 2022)

Or how about that, those are his own words........


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 3, 2022)

lol you need to get a grip you cutie patootie.


----------



## x10003q (Feb 3, 2022)

tnt1234 said:


> Yeah, and I also wouldn't trust a state to run a hotel.
> 
> But still, not sure a differing opinion deserved that reaction.


There will never be a NYS run hotel at the base of the Ski Bowl at Gore. There is private land next to the trails (a few of the proposed trails are on the same private land) that is in the Village of North Creek. This property is zoned for development.


----------



## Harvey (Feb 6, 2022)

urungus said:


> Hey Harvey, “old school weird” is my favorite kind trail.  Any suggestions on what trails to try next time I am at Gore, only been there once before and not much was open.


There's not too much left.  Dark Side liftline was classic. Still good but the old school is gone.

They straightened out Lower Steilhang.

Upper Darby.  Under the Straightbrook lift.  The Ski Bowl.

Gore rocks. Friday was absolutely off the hook.


----------



## Harvey (Feb 7, 2022)

Harvey said:


> Dark Side liftline was classic.


----------



## Harvey (Feb 8, 2022)

It was quite a ride:









						Gore Mountain Redemption
					

A comeback, white knuckle storm chase, storm skiing and scoring.




					nyskiblog.com


----------



## mikec142 (Feb 8, 2022)

Managed to sneak up to Gore this past Wednesday night.  Skied by myself on Thursday.  It was raining lightly at the bottom, but about a third of the way up the gondola, it turned to snow.  I spent the vast majority of Thursday lapping the Straightbrook and High Peak Quads.  The lower 2/3rds of Chatiemac were awesome.  Hawkeye was a bit slick and Hullabaloo was icy.  Open Pit and Upper Darby were a ton of fun.  I'm going to guess it snowed 3-4" while I was at the mountain.

I was staying at a buddies house in Warrensburg.  From the time I left the mountain to the time I woke up on Friday there was at least another foot on top of my car. Friday skiing was epic!  There was a ridiculous amount of soft powder everywhere.  Started with a run down Twister...couldn't believe how much snow was there.  I'm going to guess that they groomed in the early evening on Thursday and a ton of snow came down afterwards.  Spent a lot of time in the Burnt Ridge Glades.  Abernaki and Barkeater.  I'd never done those and I was blown away.  I love the low angle glades that allow me to get in a groove and link 15-20 turns.  Skied until the closing bell and was exhausted.  It was still snowing when we left.

Saturday I woke up to another 1-2" on the car and a crisp, bright blue sky.  Got to the lot and was stunned at how many cars were there already.  I've never seen the lot that full.  And that said, the mountain didn't feel crowded.  The Burnt Ridge glades were so fun the day before that we went back and lapped them for a while.  Did a bunch of groomer runs on Showcase, Echo, Twister, etc.  Didn't spend as much time up top as we had gotten a ton of those areas the two days prior.

All in all, three pretty incredible days and some of the best I've had at Gore.  I'm going to guess the total snowfall was around 18-20"...maybe more.

As to the feel of Gore...my best friend's family has had a house in the area for 40 years and I've been going with them on trips for most of those years.  Gore definitely has that old school feel.  The picnic tables in the lodge, the slow fixed grip chairs, the lack of lodging in the area and the lack of apres as well.  And you know what?  I don't care.  The state has invested a ton of money over the years to improve the lift system (could still do more), improve the snow making, prune glades, add terrain (burnt ridge) and add onto the main lodge.  Yet somehow it's retained its old school charm.  A full price ticket is $105.  I think Gore blows away anything in southern Vermont. One complaint...there's a lot of traversing that needs to be done.  Cloud runout.  Traverse from the top of Straightbrook to the top of High Peaks.  The traverse to Burnt Ridge.  But whatever.  Nobody's perfect.


----------



## Harvey (Feb 8, 2022)

Agree ^^ 98%.  One thing about this...



mikec142 said:


> there's a lot of traversing that needs to be done. Cloud runout. Traverse from the top of Straightbrook to the top of High Peaks. The traverse to Burnt Ridge.



When you have four distinct mountains, that aren't bumps on a ridge, you will have flats in between.  Back when Gore was just the East Side and the North Side there was no traversing, but the mountain was 100 acres. I'll take the full 500.









						Gore Mountain Topography
					

Time to stop whining about flats spots at Gore.




					nyskiblog.com


----------



## mikec142 (Feb 8, 2022)

Harvey said:


> Agree ^^ 98%.  One thing about this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man...your blog post is great!  Thanks for the history.

To be clear, every mountain has it's quirks.  It's part of the charm.  Sugarbush is my go to mountain and the 100 yard climb from the top of Gate House to North Lynx or Slidebrook gets me everytime (would have been so easily solved by putting in one more lift tower).  The poling from the top of Heaven's Gate to get to Jester or the bottom of the summit quad over to the top of Cruiser or Northstar.

Bottom line is that Gore skied great this past week!


----------



## Harvey (Feb 8, 2022)

Thank you man.  Thanks for reading it.

You could be a Gore skier, with a little work!  

Things that are easy to access get skied out.  You can't really lap Tahawas Trees at Gore and they stay fresh for along time.  I've never seen a snowboarder at Burnt Ridge. On and on!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 8, 2022)

when the adks actually get snow gore is the best within 4 hours of NYC but its really neck and neck with magic for me. its not even a contest with stratton and mount snow tho.


----------



## mikec142 (Feb 8, 2022)

Harvey said:


> Thank you man.  Thanks for reading it.
> 
> You could be a Gore skier, with a little work!
> 
> Things that are easy to access get skied out.  You can't really lap Tahawas Trees at Gore and the stay fresh for along time.  I've never seen a snowboarder at Burnt Ridge. On and on!


While I've skied at Gore plenty, I definitely discover something new everytime I go.  I need to get back soon.


----------



## mikec142 (Feb 8, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> when the adks actually get snow gore is the best within 4 hours of NYC but its really neck and neck with magic for me. its not even a contest with stratton and mount snow tho.


I've never skied Magic (heard great things) but I agree with everything else you've said.  I love to ski no matter where it is.  But I live in NJ and I cringe everytime someone tells me how great it is to ski at Okemo.


----------



## Harvey (Feb 8, 2022)

mikec142 said:


> I've skied at Gore plenty,


When I said you could be a Gore skier, I meant someone who embraces it all.  

I actually love the interconnect.  Let's go ski another mountain, we don't even need a car.

To be fair, as a freeheeled skied, the traverses are actually fun.  Gore is great for tele.


----------



## Harvey (Feb 8, 2022)

mikec142 said:


> Managed to sneak up to Gore this past Wednesday night. Skied by myself on Thursday... I woke up on Friday there was at least another foot on top of my car. Friday skiing was epic!



BTW man way to fucking nail the forecast. I nailed it too, but could only get Friday off.


----------



## mikec142 (Feb 8, 2022)

Harvey said:


> BTW man way to fucking nail the forecast. I nailed it too, but could only get Friday off.


There aren't many positives to the pandemic, but working from home has allowed me some flexibility and I've taken advantage of it.  I hope we both get some more days like these.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 3, 2022)

GREAT day yesterday.


----------

